# advice on repower install on JD 400



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I've made up my mind to repower my JD 400 and plan to order a kit next week. My choice, at this point, is the Honda 24hp kit from Small Engine Warehouse.

For the Honda kit:

1. Is there any indexing or special positioning of the coupling between hydro pump and engine crankshaft? Or, do I simply take the Kohler loose and then hook the Honda crank up to the hydro pump just any old way I can get bolt hole lineup?

2. Do the front motormounts (with elongated holes) go on the engine, or do I mount those back on the frame rails prior to dropping the engine into place. Seems having them on the frame rails would make it a bit more complicated in getting the engine into position, because of limited forward-aft travel room as the crank is stabbed into the hydro tranny coupling.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't have the vaguest idea, I would recommend posing those questions to the supplier of the Honda kit that you are purchasing it from!!


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, a bunch of guys have done this repower, and I'm hoping to hear from one or more of them.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

While it's quite possible someone here has , I just don't recall that!!

You might try googleing JD 400 !


----------



## doggie14 (Dec 1, 2013)

watch sew they aren't very helpful with tech advice


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

I put an engine from an old 332 deere I had on an old 400 deere of course it was diesel but it worked and was a powerhouse


----------

